# Time to bow out



## bettinadodd (Mar 31, 2014)

After four years of certification and attempts to break into this field, I have decided that I have no more resources with which to continue my efforts. As a long-time registered nurse, I was enthusiastic about making a career change that might lead to home-based employment and an opportunity to earn income should I become unable to perform nursing work any more and need income that would not require me to drive to and from an office or hospital on a daily basis. I enjoyed the classes I took, passed the exam without difficulty, and had high hopes that my new career was just around the corner. I have no regrets for having made that effort as I had a great deal of hope and excitement as I anticipated becoming a coder, which gave me strength during a time that I was having a lot of misgivings about continuing with nursing. I believe I would have made a very good coder. However, it is apparent that coding is not a field that most applicants can simply enter on the ground floor with certification. One must find some side door - as a receptionist, unit clerk, billing assistant, or such - and work towards a coding position. I did not have to do this in nursing, and at my age and after 35 years as an RN, it is simply not reasonable for me to continue this pursuit. I would not expect to be hired for any of those positions even if I applied, not withstanding the fact that the pay would be about half of what I currently earn. Central Virginia is not one of the areas needing more coders, and I am neither willing nor able to relocate in pursuit of a position in one of the more lucrative areas. I have no way to prepare for ICD-10 other than to attend expensive conferences and purchase materials that I will have no opportunity to use and which will be outdated in a year. Having never worked as a coder I have likely forgotten a great deal of what I learned, and without any opportunity to apply re-training, any information I review will be quickly forgotten again. 
     The pursuit of a coding career didn't work out as I had hoped, but that doesn't mean that it wasn't worth the effort. It may just be that it was meant for me to remain a nurse. If nothing else, it has forced me to step back and take a different look at the career I do have, and to have more appreciation for it. Best wishes to all who are trying to break into this field. If you are young, willing to work your way up from a lesser position, and possibly relocate, I believe there are positions for new coders out there. Good luck to all.


----------



## cordelia (Mar 31, 2014)

Is it possible to use your nursing skills and your knowledge of coding to work in Case Management?

Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


----------



## winafred (Mar 31, 2014)

Check out United HealthCare.  The offer RN Case Management positions that are work from home.


----------



## 2Labradors (Mar 31, 2014)

*Fellow RN is ...Sad that you are giving up...*

Hello,
I also am a seasoned RN. There are opportunities and will be continued opportunities. Major Medical centers and Insurance Companies hire RNs who have experience in UR CM who understand payers and DRGs and some coding.
The position is not always advertised as a Coder.
CM (case management) and UR (utilization review) are difficult to get into but also look at insurance companies, all can be a door to a future position.
As ICD 10 or 11 become a reality (and they will) there will many jobs for instructors, and coders. Being very familiar with anatomy and surgical procedures and having worked in the field, will be an asset. Many of us could talk you through a surgery procedure. If you haven't worked in a specialty area in the hospital, it may be a different story. Do you have a degree? It is all about the letters after your name (not always fair-I know). Learning is life long so take some classes if you can. Never give up, there may be detours, but never give up.
Wishing you luck in your decision.


----------

